# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Valtena] Prsentation d'un tudiant

## valtena

Bonjour,

 Je me prsente humblement en tant qu'tudiant en 1re anne de fac pour le parcours info. J'ai aussi obtenu une licence Concepteur  Ralisateur 3D. Pour ce qui est de mes comptences en programmation,  j'utilise Caml (en cours) et python (pour m'exercer). J'avais fait quelques scripts pour XSI (logiciel 3d) durant ma formation en 3D. Mon dfi actuel serait d'apprendre PySide et notre ami commun Google m'a plusieurs fois ramener vers vous.

Au passage, je profite de ma prsentation pour remercier tous ceux qui participent au bon fonctionnement de ce forum.

----------

